# A3 Sportback from UK



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Guys n Gals,

I'm Nathan from the UK, thought I'd put up some pics of mine now that I'm finally on air, airlift with easystreet. Mines the sportback, my friends the B6.




































































































Thanks for looking, say what ya feel


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW purple helio's I love those seats.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, A3 looks legit...not sure how i feel about the color on the wheels but hey cant go wrong w. Helios and a purp interior :thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

I bet luke from plush had something to do with that car


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes Luke fitted it, hes the mutha f'in man!


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I bet luke from plush had something to do with that car


Ha ha your gettting good at this steve.

Glad you like it nath i did struggle giving you the keys back i really really love this car.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this is too damn legit :thumbup: props on the wheels and interior, they flow well. :beer:


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

A3 is tasty:thumbup:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

All I can say is FREAKIN AMAZING!!!!


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks people and Jesse Air Lift rocks


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

That A3 rocks!! :thumbup:


----------



## Frenchie32 (May 25, 2009)

Sexy and original !


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I bet luke from plush had something to do with that car


My first thoughts exactly!

I like the color, its unique, I think the car pulls off the purp well :thumbup:


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

Like the color of the seats.

will you be at MIVW Event next week?


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

wow just wow.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

colors go well, looks awesome


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes I'll be at MIVW  Thanks people :thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

I have more for you, my buddy Sam did a mini shoot Friday afternoon with Nathan - I was going to come along and see this in the metal but had to go pick up my son from school :sly: ....




























more on his flickr here : 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/samtrav/sets/72157624458818466/with/4777184881/

Baz


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Sam was talking about you the whole time :laugh: Wudda been nice to meet you dude, his photos are immense


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

^^ lol ! 

you going to Edition ? hopefully I'll have my rear bags and new wheels on by then.
We'll have to have some beers  :beer:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeh man, MIVW this weekend :thumbup: We'll be at edition


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Some updates, so I decided to "Step my game up" like Hi-Tek & LB :laugh: 

New hoops, Merc C63 AMG: 














































Shortened Recess like you guys 



















Exhaust Delete 










Luke @ Plush was tryna kill it out back: 



















And uhhhhhhhh, he did  










That is all my American friends :heart:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

wow.


----------



## MishaStrik (Oct 8, 2009)

Seen this at UD .. looks absolutely fabulous, superb colourcombo. Great install aswell :heart:


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Love it mate, looks stunning


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

looks great.


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Cheers guys


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

looks great! Love it :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

zacharys666 said:


> looks great! Love it :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


 Cheers ZACH :thumbup::heart:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wow really?? 4 pumps!? What's your fill time like 5 seconds? 

your car is f'n legit.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

:heart: the trunk setup! Definitely legit... :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice! I'm loving the exhaust delete. :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

loving the whole package.. especially that exhaust delete and that trunk setup:thumbup:


----------



## dave81 (Jul 11, 2008)

MishaStrik said:


> Seen this at UD .. looks absolutely fabulous, superb colourcombo. Great install aswell :heart:


 awesome:heart: are these's 18 or 19 inch rims?


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

They are 19"x8" I believe


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

hot damnnn thats sick, love the purple


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

damn that is sexy.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy wow... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dave81 (Jul 11, 2008)

N8KOW said:


> Some updates, so I decided to "Step my game up" like Hi-Tek & LB :laugh:
> 
> New hoops, Merc C63 AMG:
> 
> ...


----------



## TNDGANG (Jan 12, 2011)

Both sets look money :thumbup:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

They are 19x8 front and 19x9 Rear and cheers guys, glad you like, more changes to come summer time


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

super sick bro, I'm lovin it


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

favorite A3 hands down, hopefully I can get on that level in the near future :beer:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! :heart:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

didnt notice the hardlines at UD ! looks pimp!


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

The boot was open for abit, then I shut it


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Update:

I had the car serviced @ Audi yesterday, major service and DSG oil change, so shes driving silky smooth now. Today my friend Luke & I had a bit of a bro fest @ the unit. I give her a clean and some Jazzy Jeffs as I'm going to the UK WFSU meet on tuesday :heart: I have a slight ding in my drivers arch which I'm gonna sort for DC11, and I will get wheels properly furbed before ed38 also. 

Car is going back to Plush this week for some warranty work, and I've hopefully got a cheeky little mod going on that I've bought, but I'm not going to give it then big un' just incase it flops :laugh: Then its sorting the drivers electric seat out, getting the heated to work and removing air bag light from dash! 

Here's the pics from today:





































Ride kinda height, comfortable ride height really, I'll take pics when I have my baller scrub a dub dub ride height later 



















My 2 fav pics from today:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Some proper pics from a meet the other night:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

So sick


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks dude, its gettin there!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Much :heart: as usual Nath!


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Cheers Jase


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

great pics - great night !


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

T'was lad :thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Jizz in my pants


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Joker!


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

looking good man


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Bob


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

So whats new? Well, a few weeks back the car went off to Luke to get my air leek fixed, all 4 compressors valves had failed so they got replaced, working like a dream now and it just fills so quick, its epic :thumbup:

I've got my new MY11 airbag cover on :heart: From this:










To this:



















Its really updated the dashboard even more, the old one looks horrid in comparison now :laugh:

I also updated the centre caps, my GOD the old ones were AWFUL 










But thanks to Karl, the ones fit like a dream! Abit of engineering was involved to get them to fit, but they are perfect










Well we had a ball at DC....



















Love this pic......thanks to Mike :beer: 










This is pretty much ride height now, no rubbing, driving like a dream now, used to the ride on 20"s now ic:










I'm really happy with the car/have no money at the moment! So I'm not sure much else will be happening this year, bar different wheels, won't be running the 20"s through winter.

That is all


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry to bug you n8 but on your dump/parked stance  are you at 0psi? If not what is it? And what is your ride height psi please? Thank you


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey bro....

This is ride height:










48psi front and about 60 rear, perfect, no rubbing, look here on the move:

[video]http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w164/nostrilchild/c01dd20e.mp4[/video]

This is 0 psi:










That is all :heart:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok you win :thumbup:
Thank you for the vid! :heart:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Has it helped at all   :heart:


----------

